# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  a newbie

## dekdel

hello everyone my name is dekdel been keeping tropical fish for about 9 to 10 months now so still a novice, but learning all the time i have a fluval roma 125lt which has the following.will post some pics soon as i can,would much appreciate some help and advise from experts when needed thanx in advance.

5 xl neons 
5 silvertips
4 gourami's (blue)
2 platy's
1 zebra loach
1 malaya shrimp.

cheers           dekdel

----------


## Gary R

Welcome to fish-keeping dekdel

Hope you like our forum, and if you ever need any help just shout

Regards Gary

----------


## Timo

Welcome to fish-keeping dekdel

 :fkwelcome:

----------


## dekdel

thanx gary and timo for the warm welcome will be asking questions sooner rather that later i think, need all the help i can get thanx.


cheers.............dekdel

----------

